# Nurture Heavenly Harvest



## olliemommy (Apr 21, 2008)

Nurture Heavenly Harvest. I noticed this brand in my local grocery store yesterday. Does anyone have experience with it? I cannot find much info about it on the net and it was very cheap so I am assuming not so great. I saw two bags of Nurture on the recall list, but not the Heavenly Harvest. 
Just wondering if anyone has seen or used this brand?


----------

